# Howell Valley



## goose_716 (Sep 22, 2007)

Not sure if they still do this but you used to be able to buy a permit for howell valley for the pheasant hunt. If they are still doing this does anyone have any infor on this that they would share


----------



## goose_716 (Sep 22, 2007)

Im guessing no one has any idea about the howell valley pheasant hunt then


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

They still do that hunt in Howell. This may be the last year. Apparently one of the big lease holders opted out this year, and the person running it is loosing their enthusiasm. I have a good friend who hunts it every year and gets a permit from his friend who owns property up there. He's not thinking it will be a good year up there, but he says he looks forward to the lunch that is provided in town. Other than from a land owner, I do not know how to get a permit up there.


----------

